# X-fi Extreme Audio/Vista x64 Subwoofer woes! HELP!!!



## nakquada (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi!

I have a PC with X-fi Xtreme Audio PCI, hooked up to a 5.1 Analog home theater system thru 3 x jack--rca plugs (Fron L/R; Rear L/R; Cen/Sub)

However, I have a major problem. I know the cables are in the right order, when I go into windows setup, and test each speaker + sub, everything works fine. Subwoofer works perfectly too.

However, when I play music, DVDs, games, etc the subwoofer doesnt kick in at all. I mean, not one bit. Everything else works fine.

Now, if I swap the centre/sub cable, the sub works perfectly, but my centre doesnt work at all.

Once again, its not the cable, because if i go back into windows speaker config, test each speaker and sub, they all work perfectly.

Is this a driver issue? Is it a common issue? 

Somebody please help!! Im ripping my hair out!! :sigh:


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Instead of using Windows setup to tweak your audio, isn't there a software that came with your card that you could adjust your settings with?


----------



## nakquada (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, I have it working using Daniel_Ks modded drivers. I stuck on the Matrix reloaded DVD last night, turns out the 5.1 is running perfectly fine, except I had to swap the centre/sub channels.

In vista 64, if I play music with CMSS-3D on, I get quadraphonic (Front L/R, Rear L/R) but no centre or sub working. This is annoying as music just doesnt sound right without the sub. 

Is there a way to force full surround for everything? Theres no speaker fill option with the X-fi, except for CMSS. Any other solutions? I also tried Call of Duty 4, and its surround works fine too. Also, Im using Klite codec pack 400f.


----------



## shawn_duan (Dec 25, 2008)

nakquada said:


> Yes, I have it working using Daniel_Ks modded drivers. I stuck on the Matrix reloaded DVD last night, turns out the 5.1 is running perfectly fine, except I had to swap the centre/sub channels.
> 
> In vista 64, if I play music with CMSS-3D on, I get quadraphonic (Front L/R, Rear L/R) but no centre or sub working. This is annoying as music just doesnt sound right without the sub.
> 
> Is there a way to force full surround for everything? Theres no speaker fill option with the X-fi, except for CMSS. Any other solutions? I also tried Call of Duty 4, and its surround works fine too. Also, Im using Klite codec pack 400f.


I had the same problem for a while. I have a x-fi extreme music sound card. Also Vista 64bit system. Never noticed that the bass from subwoofer was missing until one day I connected my cellphone and played music through cellphone to my Germany Teufel 5.1 speakers. Oh my god, sounds SO differently. The bass can shake the floor. 

Well get back to the problem. I tried a few times to set everything on and off in the creative control panel. nothing changed. Until I went to system control pannel, then sound settings, then the tab of sound blaster, there you see a button of "configur your audio settings: settings. click it, you see the control pannel of the audio device of x-fi.. from there, you swich off/on the x-fi CMSS-3D. Then again go to the creative sound control pannel, go to speaker settings. choose your 5.1 sound system, then go to base setting, enable "bass redirection"(my in Chinese version, don't know if enligsh is called that, but you see it immedieately there), and enable +15db if you want. then your subwoofer should shake you now. 

The trick is to enable CMSS-3D in system control pannel, and enable bass redirection. 

hope my post can help anybody who has this problem.


----------

